# Dwc rockwool?



## Shockeclipse (Mar 21, 2009)

What size rockwool should i use in a dwc setup, i am posting this on my phone from. The hydro store so.... Lol thanks guya/gals!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 21, 2009)

Really, no one?  Well I got 2"'ers so hopefully it works......


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 22, 2009)

i've grown using the DWC and i've grown on flood and drain tables using rockwool cubes (6")....but i'm not followin ya on the combination.

DWC utilizes airstones submerged.  oxygenated 24/7.

rockwool takes a feeding schedule.  The rockwool retains moisture for long periods so seldom more than 2 feedings a day are needed.  I see many use 4 but i to each his/her own.

Rockwool submerged 24/7 in solution will cause root rot. 

Are you using a5 gallon bucket system?  if so then i would recommend coco perlite mix with dwc.

peace


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 22, 2009)

The only reason why I would use rockwool in a DWC is if I didnt have a top feed system too. Until the roots reach thebottom part of your net pot the roots will dry out and die. The rockwool will keep moisture available until the roots reach the bucket! You can buy the water farm topfeed system but this works just fine and the water farm deals are 12-15 each!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

I suppose I always assumed you would use rockwool, with this.  Germ your seeds, wait til root show, plant into system with hydroten...nute/water level a little higher than bottem of net pot.  Lower res as roots grow.  What am I missing?  I cannot think of any other way......and I will not be using a top feed.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 22, 2009)

I use my bubble cloner then once they show root bumbs I pop them into the moist rockwool. Works grrrrrreat!


Stunzeed..


----------



## IRISH (Mar 22, 2009)

shock. your dead on with it. when you see roots out of cube, put in net pot w/hydroten, and in bucket. i do same-o. works great...bb...


----------

